# Vancouver area vets?



## Chippymunk (May 24, 2011)

Hi, I was just wondering if anybody here is from Vancouver and know of GOOD vets for hedgehogs? I know there are some in the area that see exotics but I have no idea if they are good quality vets. I want the best for my little hedgie  If anyone has experience with a exotics vet in vancouver, please let me know!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

For an additional resource look up "The small animal rescue society" on facebook....there are a bunch of people from the lower mainland with exotics. I know they refer to Dr. Upjohn a lot but not sure if he does hedgies.


----------

